# $250.00 to $40,000.00 in 6 weeks!



## tollbridge (14 August 2014)

Dear ASF

Seriously, after working full-time in another industry for a while I decided to return back to trading and timed it to the beginning of the financial year. I am physically unwell which is a lot of the reason why I returned back to trading (it allows me to rest when I need to) and simply wanted income to pay the bills. I knew that I had the experience to be able to consistently make around $1000.00 a week which was comparable to what I was making working for somebody else.

Nothing could have prepared me for what happened next.

I made an initial deposit of $252.00 (the extra $2.00 was to cover a credit card fee which I didn't actually have to pay) and also had $125.55 left over from the last time I traded. I noted that my broker now has a Sprint Trade facility which initially I thought was gimmicky and very easily able to be altered by the broker, never the less I put the $252.00 along with the $125.55  "on red" when I saw an opportunity and the return was $631.00 after 5 minutes. Not bad for a mornings trade, I continued on with this "Sprint Market" machine and each morning when I felt well enough placed fairly high risk trades. At one point I was sitting on $15,000.00 and put the whole lot on a long position which for 4 minutes was in my favor only to close out below my opening price. I lost $15,000 in one day and I felt violently sick. I thought what the hell was I thinking, $15,000 gone. For some strange reason I had withdrawn $2,000 earlier that morning and that was cash in transit to my bank account. I made a conscious decision. I said to myself:

- I am a trader, this is what I do.
- I am a good trader, successful and able to work with the market to generate strong returns.
- The market is as much mine as it is anybody else's.

I wanted to turn the $2,000 back into the $15,000 I had lost the previous day. In the morning I put on a suit and dressed as if I was going to work. I actually felt confident, I knew I could do it. All I needed was 5 successful, concurrent trades. I did it.

I am now sitting on just under $40,000. I have dramatically reduced my risk appetite but it is so nice to have enough money to generate a consistent profit whilst also saving for a house.

Trading is awesome.

Shrek.


----------



## Porper (14 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Dear ASF
> 
> Seriously, after working full-time in another industry for a while I decided to return back to trading and timed it to the beginning of the financial year. I am physically unwell which is a lot of the reason why I returned back to trading (it allows me to rest when I need to) and simply wanted income to pay the bills. I knew that I had the experience to be able to consistently make around $1000.00 a week which was comparable to what I was making working for somebody else.
> 
> ...




And you don't even look Nigerian...lol


----------



## tollbridge (14 August 2014)

I should also mention that the original $250.00 investment was provided by my mother. She knew from previous experiences that I could at least make some return, she's thrilled with this. I hope she shares some of it with me. I love you Mum!


----------



## darkhorse70 (14 August 2014)

hahahahaha proper


----------



## burglar (14 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> I should also mention that the original $250.00 investment was provided by my mother. She knew from previous experiences that I could at least make some return, she's thrilled with this. I hope she shares some of it with me. I love you Mum!




So you were lucky!

Why tell me about it?


----------



## tech/a (14 August 2014)

> Trading is awesome.






> I lost $15,000 in one day and I felt violently sick.







> - I am a good trader, successful and able to work with the market to generate strong returns.




Between the lines.


----------



## tollbridge (14 August 2014)

darkhorse70 said:


> hahahahaha proper




Also as much as I love my broker, in general please be aware of the risks involved with all binary products. Look out for the actual premium which in my case seemed to diminish the further up I went until I was trying to place $35,000 binary trades and I got the exact message "Rejected: Size Not Good in Underlying Market".


----------



## tollbridge (14 August 2014)

burglar said:


> So you were lucky!
> 
> Why tell me about it?




Ok, so I deposited the $250.00 that my mother gave me and then used binaries to turn that $250.00 into $40,000.00 over the course of six weeks. During this time I used a combination of technical and fundamental analysis including the timing of 2x RBA interest rate decisions in addition to other company reports which I knew would move the market. I have a Bloomberg Professional Subscription which also helped considerably.

What have you been doing?


----------



## tollbridge (14 August 2014)

tech/a said:


> Between the lines.




Exactly, big lesson regarding risk management.


----------



## systematic (14 August 2014)

Whilst I totally appreciate where the other posters are coming from (believe you me, I do!)...I've decided to post on a different note, and say....

Ah, good on ya!  

Sure -  what you've done has no meaning in a statistical sense, doesn't prove your ability as a trade; and in fact - will feed a normal bias now that will have you feeling like you are king of the world and can do this again (and again).....and sure, if you do so you'll probably blow up again...

But good on ya anyway...from the point of view that sometimes it is the characters that make up the market that make it such an interesting place!

And hey...do it!  Overcome the bias and be a "sensible trader" from now on...use that 40k instant win to do something sensible!

You've done no better or worse than others who take a couple grand to the track or casino and have a lucky day.  Enjoy it.  Just don't believe what you're probably telling yourself...and do something great with those winnings.  You probably won't (if I was a punter, I'd put a small wager on it)...but hey, prove me wrong...I sincerely hope that you do!!!


----------



## trainspotter (14 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Exactly, big lesson regarding risk management.




Another reason I don't come in here much but I do get some amusement out of posts like this one.


----------



## burglar (14 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> ... What have you been doing?




I'm a loser!


----------



## pinkboy (14 August 2014)

burglar said:


> I'm a loser!




/pinkboy shorts burgler immidiately in light of hope of a huge payday!

/pinkboy counts his profits on his first 'take profit'

/burgler retains his loser status!

:::



pinkboy


----------



## systematic (14 August 2014)

...and by interesting characters I mean stuff like the stories that become folklore.  Like Richard Dennis borrowing $1,200 and having $400 left (about $2.5k in today's dollars) after paying his exchange fees....after trading that up to $3k he got to $100k only about three years later...and within the next couple years became a millionaire.  This was the early 70's so a million meant something (about 6 mil in todays dollars).  He was only 26yo and been trading maybe 5 years.  By the end of the decade / early 80's he reportedly made $200 mill.

Most of us aren't going to risk our retirement funds in that way...but they're still fun stories to hear!

Maybe you're the Richard Dennis of the 2010's!


----------



## systematic (14 August 2014)

It might just be me...but they seem like some strange actions for someone who classifies themselves as a full-time independent trader (your profile)...and running an "investment services" business?
http://www.tollbridge.com.au/ which says it is registered 2005?
By the way - your blog link just goes to bloomberg, I had to search to find your posts here - just letting you know in case you want to fix it.


----------



## VSntchr (14 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> In the morning I put on a suit and dressed as if I was going to work. I actually felt confident, I knew I could do it.




Had to have a laugh at this one. Kinda made me think of this guy, but opposite: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHawmZbapjU#t=503




tollbridge said:


> Trading is awesome.
> Shrek.


----------



## systematic (14 August 2014)

VSntchr said:


> Had to have a laugh at this one. Kinda made me think of this guy, but opposite:




_I remember that show!_  Wtaching that was a treat for a young fella interested in the markets!


----------



## tollbridge (14 August 2014)

There is nothing in that website that isn't true, but it's not really applicable today. I still treat my trading like a business, I just don't like to show it off as such due to the strong AFSL related laws. I've been looking overseas (the United States) for similar legislation and it just doesn't exist. 

I love my country, but I detest the fact that I can't shake my neighbors hand and tell him I'll do my best with a $5,000 investment because that's the field I call myself a professional in. It'd be the same as me paying $5,000 for him to do my roofing or cut a tree or do whatever else he or she can provide which I physically cannot.




systematic said:


> It might just be me...but they seem like some strange actions for someone who classifies themselves as a full-time independent trader (your profile)...and running an "investment services" business?
> http://www.tollbridge.com.au/ which says it is registered 2005?
> By the way - your blog link just goes to bloomberg, I had to search to find your posts here - just letting you know in case you want to fix it.


----------



## trainspotter (14 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> It'd be the same as me paying $5,000 for him to do my roofing or cut a tree or do whatever else he or she can provide which I physically cannot.




Ermmmm NO ! You are trading in securities and your neighbour is providing a service which is tangible. 

Hey I tell you what .. why don't you give me the $40,000 you have made trading and I will "invest" it for you in an aquatic venture involving 258 acres of "A" Class reserve in the middle of the ocean with a disclosure statement blaming the vagrancies of the ocean for any future losses. 

(PLACE TONGUE IN CHEEK FIRMLY HERE)


----------



## galumay (14 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> There is nothing in that website that isn't true, but it's not really applicable today. I still treat my trading like a business, I just don't like to show it off as such due to the strong AFSL related laws. I've been looking overseas (the United States) for similar legislation and it just doesn't exist.
> 
> I love my country, but I detest the fact that I can't shake my neighbors hand and tell him I'll do my best with a $5,000 investment because that's the field I call myself a professional in. It'd be the same as me paying $5,000 for him to do my roofing or cut a tree or do whatever else he or she can provide which I physically cannot.




Methinks there is an "R" missing in your username, looks like a few of us have fallen for it too! 

(thankful we live in a country where shysters, scammers, gambling addicts and self proclaimed professionals are prevented from giving financial 'advice'.)


----------



## skc (14 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Ok, so I deposited the $250.00 that my mother gave me and then used binaries to turn that $250.00 into $40,000.00 over the course of six weeks. During this time I used a combination of technical and fundamental analysis including the timing of 2x RBA interest rate decisions in addition to other company reports which I knew would move the market. *I have a Bloomberg Professional Subscription which also helped considerably.
> *
> What have you been doing?




You have a Bloomy subscription but you need to borrow $250 from your Mum?! 



If you really lucked into that money than please treasure it. Buy your Mum something nice and use the remainder as capital to try out your trading dream. Don't blow it on the next "red/black" punt just because it's money from the market.


----------



## tech/a (14 August 2014)

Love that Will Robinson!

So

Target Market.

Kids 
Low to no income
Impressionable
Need to "Get rich Quick"
2 RBA interest rate decisions Last 2 did zip.

Shoot over to Hot Copper---full of em.


----------



## Porper (14 August 2014)

galumay said:


> Methinks there is an "R" missing in your username, looks like a few of us have fallen for it too!




Nobody has fallen for it, just all having a bit of fun by indulging him. He is obviously either having a laugh with his fictional story telling abilities or...yes he is a scammer trying to hook newbies on here.


----------



## tollbridge (14 August 2014)

galumay said:


> Methinks there is an "R" missing in your username, looks like a few of us have fallen for it too!
> 
> (thankful we live in a country where shysters, scammers, gambling addicts and self proclaimed professionals are prevented from giving financial 'advice'.)




What possible reason would I have for wanting to create some BS story and spread it around on a forum I've been a member on for years? I'm not selling anything, I do claim to be a professional because I've been trading for 10+ years and have a Dip. Business Studies, Bachelor Commerce (Finance) and a Master Applied Finance. I'm a member of Finsia if anybody cares to look it up and the "Bloomy" subscription is free when you are studying a doctorate at University. 

I really just wanted to create some light in this gloomy forum, thanks to those who were kind and inspirational, for those who prefer the 9-5 daily grind please continue to work for the companies I trade.


----------



## tollbridge (14 August 2014)

If it means that much to you I'd be happy to have a moderator via team view watch me log in to IG and view the trades.


----------



## tech/a (14 August 2014)

> I am physically unwell which is a lot of the reason why I returned back to trading (it allows me to rest when I need to) and simply wanted income to pay the bills. I knew that I had the experience to be able to consistently make around $1000.00 a week which was comparable to what I was making working for somebody else.




It gets better.



> I do claim to be a professional because I've been trading for 10+ years and have a Dip. Business Studies, Bachelor Commerce (Finance) and a Master Applied Finance. I'm a member of Finsia if anybody cares to look it up and the "Bloomy" subscription is free when you are studying a doctorate at University.




Working for around a K a week
With a dip in Com Fin a B of Commerce and a Master of Applied Finance and a member of Finsia
and studying a Doctorate. Right-----You were the storeman.

Been trading 10 yrs and borrows $250 off Mum.

You might not look Nigerian but you sure sound like it!


----------



## systematic (14 August 2014)

Nothing to do with the OP (I get why you said it), but tech/a - being a student and going through the ranks to Masters/Doctorate etc can keep you poor for a very long time.  A relative of mine is pursuing academia and is getting into the upper levels now (works part-time to pay the bills)...and it keeps him poor.  But he's pursuing his passions and before too long will probably be a world class expert in his field.

Just saying...being a poor student doesn't negate that someone may have incredible insights and value to add.


----------



## kid hustlr (14 August 2014)

misread the title thought it was going to be a story of someone dropping 210k


----------



## burglar (14 August 2014)

kid hustlr said:


> misread the title thought it was going to be a story of someone dropping 210k




I've dropped from $30k to $12k in 14 years.

I'm clawing it back, one cent at a time.  :


----------



## tollbridge (14 August 2014)

I've just emailed IG and they are in the process of drawing a statement from the 1st July 2014 to this evening. When I get it I'll post it for verification.


----------



## burglar (14 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> ... I'm not selling anything, ...




Not provable, but I believe you!



tollbridge said:


> .... I really just wanted to create some light in this gloomy forum, thanks to those who were kind and inspirational, ...




Yes, it can get gloomy ... but we'll try to fix that for you.



Visit Smooth_Banter_Radio!!
Hola


----------



## trainspotter (14 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> I've just emailed IG and they are in the process of drawing a statement from the 1st July 2014 to this evening. When I get it I'll post it for verification.




Thanks for being such a sport tollbridge. 

Try this one next time !!



> HE fleeced $20 million from a bank by doctoring a $20 refund cheque, but a Mount Gambier fraudster’s momentary windfall has reaped him almost four years’ jail.
> 
> Grahame Bell, 65, was today sentenced for defrauding the National Australia Bank in an audacious scheme that, for a short time, actually succeeded.
> 
> ...




http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...024571775?nk=6cb487344f63b5c88438cc25972d20f7


----------



## IFocus (14 August 2014)

Porper said:


> And you don't even look Nigerian...lol




I read the thread and you pretty much nailed 1st of the bat Porper


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 August 2014)

> Scenario ---
> 
> If I bet $1000 the UK100 Index point in 1 minute will be below what it is now then scenarios are
> 
> ...




Additionally out of 100 bets with a *win/loss of 60/40* ---

60 * 700 = $42000
40 * 1000 = $40000

*$2000 better off after 100 bets.*

However.

100 bets with a *win/loss of 80/20* ---

80 * 700 = $56000
20 * 1000 = $20000

*$36000 better off after 100 bets.*


----------



## pinkboy (14 August 2014)

trainspotter said:


> Thanks for being such a sport tollbridge.
> 
> Try this one next time !!
> 
> ...




Check this recent one also!  NAB arent too smart it seems!

http://www.smh.com.au/national/fast-money-20140804-3d2x4.html


pinkboy


----------



## tollbridge (14 August 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> So price went in the direction you bet and won around 70% on your capital.
> 
> Scenario ---
> 
> ...




that's correct


----------



## skc (14 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> I've just emailed IG and they are in the process of drawing a statement from the 1st July 2014 to this evening. When I get it I'll post it for verification.




It has nothing to do with whether your claim is real or not! You can walk into the casino and get the same result in half an hour. Just bet on the red/black correctly 8 times in a row with the full stake everytime (The chance of this happen is about 2.6 out of 1000. So it's not improbable). 



tollbridge said:


> I made a conscious decision. I said to myself:
> 
> - I am a trader, this is what I do.
> - I am a good trader, successful and able to work with the market to generate strong returns.
> ...




You can't call yourself a trader when your behaviour is clearly gambling. It doesn't matter that you won. It could be your analysis or it could be your luck. It doesn't matter. You know if you continue this way you'd lose eventually. You should email IG and thank them for NOT allowing you to put $35k on a "minute to win it" gamble.

So please don't call yourself a trader. By all means share this story as a lighthearted happy-go-lucky (i.e. ignorant) win. But don't confuse others to think that this is what trading is about.


----------



## McLovin (14 August 2014)

tech/a said:


> It gets better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah that's what I thought. Studying a doctorate, has the alphabet after his name but earns $1k/week.

Fun thread for a laugh. I once went to the dish lickers when I was 17 and made $300 on a 30:1 shot. I actually meant to back the favourite and marked the wrong box.

I'd be more interested in seeing the bits of paper of from Lagos University of Technology than the trading statements.


----------



## ROE (14 August 2014)

$250 to 40K is not enough for me, this only get me a family trip to Europe.

what about Tattersalls gambling service, I heard they provide better bang for the buck 
with $10 down payment and no more to pay on a lottery ticket and I could score a 50m power ball jackpot?

is this true? I am new to Australia and I heard this sort stuff exist in this fair dinkum lucky country.


----------



## Faramir (15 August 2014)

Hi Tollbridge



> I am physically unwell which is a lot of the reason why I returned back to trading




I hope that you will look after your health. That is more important. I once needed an eye operation (6 years ago) and I couldn`t even look at any computer screen for more than 10 minutes. Since recovered and started a number of new activities (from my very late 30`s and early 40`s) like:
surfing, surf lifesaving, swimming, just started surf ski paddling last month, being riding motorbikes for years. I hope I can do more.

**********************

Sorry to say that I agree with the sentiments of the majority here. I would love to turn $250 to $40,000, then $2,500 into $400,000, then $25,000 into $4,000,000. Then I can buy another surfboard and some lessons to fix up my poor surfing. 

Hope that you get a fan club. Hope that you will succeed. I doubt anyone can replicate anything like you did. I know I can`t.


----------



## burglar (15 August 2014)

trainspotter said:


> Ermmmm NO ! You are trading in securities and your neighbour is providing a service which is tangible.
> 
> Hey I tell you what .. why don't you give me the $40,000 you have made trading and I will "invest" it for you in an aquatic venture involving 258 acres of "A" Class reserve in the middle of the ocean with a disclosure statement blaming the *vagrancies* of the ocean for any future losses.
> 
> (PLACE TONGUE IN CHEEK FIRMLY HERE)




I don't get it!

Why should your neighbour do roofing in a marine reserve?
Especially considering the homelessness (=vagrancies) in the area!!

(TURN THE OTHER CHEEK)



> Negative buoyancy, indeed.



 Hee hee!


----------



## DeepState (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> I wanted to turn the $2,000 back into the $15,000 I had lost the previous day. In the morning I put on a suit and dressed as if I was going to work. I actually felt confident, I knew I could do it.










tollbridge said:


> There is nothing in that website that isn't true




There was nothing on the website that was useful either.  However, it has a nice look and feel to it as a front.  Did your big brother help out? It's interesting that the firm was deregistered with no loss of continuity for the trading name:






----

It is technically feasible for you to have done this.  A Bloomberg Professional subscription doesn't even bring you to par with the professional market.  If that's all you have, you are trading with negative odds and may have won.  Congratulations....but you should stop.  Your luck will run out, it's only a question of when.  

To people like skc, trading means something very different to placing positions in the market.  Anyone can place positions in the market.  Very few do so with positive odds.  Perhaps you are one.  The odds are not currently in favour of this conclusion based on the thread contents. I would look forward to seeing what your trading records indicate.  More usefully, I look forward to your prior record before returning to full time trading.  You have explained that you have a prior record and other sources indicate to me that your claimed record as an 'EDT' is closer to 3 years.  So, there is a history that you have not acknowledged in terms of performance and which would be useful for assessing your prowess.  Some of which extends into your High School years if the 10 year claim is true.

I hazard to guess that, if you are staking $250 from your mother, the other assets were essentially vapourised. In combination, your return record is -100%.

FWIW, The going rate for a hedge fund in the top echelons that generate the kinds of returns, sort of, that you have achieved sustainably usually return client money in favour of managing their own and charge the remainder 2% base fee and 30% of cumulative profits payable quarterly in arrears.  That should get you through a few weeks.

BTW, what is your PhD thesis about?  And can you please scan a copy of for M.AppFin testamur to Joe as well. Let's go backwards and lower the bar...how about the testamur for the B.Com?  Now.  Not in 2016 if things go well.  I sort of suspect you don't have one/either. Don't worry about a PhD acceptance from FINSIA.  I'll leave you that party conversation starter.

Thanks ASP.  You shouldn't muck around with this stuff.  You should probably leave and indulge in fantasy elsewhere.  Thanks for the ride.  But it's over.


----------



## pavilion103 (15 August 2014)

I like turtles


----------



## tollbridge (15 August 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> I like turtles




Forget about it, it doesn't matter what I post here nobody will believe it. Warren Buffet was all just good luck too.

Reading through my statement actually reinforced my idea that the trades were not purely random. On many occasions I bet far less than the available capital and experienced 13 losses out of around 40 trades.

It was not the same as going to the casino, but if that's how you feel then too bad for you.

I've got study and work to do.


----------



## pinkboy (15 August 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> I like turtles




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gId6nrMDmUU


pinkboy


----------



## pinkboy (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Forget about it, it doesn't matter what I post here nobody will believe it. Warren Buffet was all just good luck too.
> 
> Reading through my statement actually reinforced my idea that the trades were not purely random. On many occasions I bet far less than the available capital and experienced 13 losses out of around 40 trades.
> 
> ...




Back up your claims with evidence.

No one would believe I had a World Record unless I could show my certificate.

You're now acting as if you couldn't be bothered to show your cards, because possibly your deceit has been exposed, in the truest style I might add!


pinkboy


----------



## tollbridge (15 August 2014)

View attachment ProofIG.pdf


OK - A promise is a promise.

Unfortunately IG can only provide statements minus 2 business days for settlement purposes, but I still made the $40,000.00 minus 2 business days ago so I'll use the statement they gave me.

From the 1st July 2014 until the 12 August 2014 I made:

A trading profit of: $68372.34
A trading loss of: $27522.60

Making a total profit of: $40849.74

*Hopefully this statement will also show that it wasn't simply doubling up over and over again, I did believe it or not implement some strategy into my trading.*

This does NOT include any entries in or out which are specified elsewhere on the statement.

This also shows multiple withdrawals that I made because I decided to go on a holiday to the Gold Coast, I flew Business Class and stayed at the Palazzo Versace. Do you want the invoice and boarding tickets for that trip to?


----------



## trainspotter (15 August 2014)

What room did you stay in?


----------



## tollbridge (15 August 2014)

trainspotter said:


> What room did you stay in?




Room 254 = Superior Suite

I make reviews of all the hotels I stay at, I decided to make a video review considering the class of hotel I was staying at. I'll upload it to YouTube shortly.


----------



## trainspotter (15 August 2014)

Were you overlooking the Marina or Sea World Drive?

Had a look at the PDF file you linked to. Will get back to you on the trades after a bit more research.


----------



## tollbridge (15 August 2014)

trainspotter said:


> Were you overlooking the Marina or Sea World Drive?




Trees and a glimpse of SWD.


----------



## McLovin (15 August 2014)

Hmmm...

So in October 2010 you had a Diploma of Business and decided university wasn't for you...

Now 4 years later you have a commerce degree, a masters of applied finance and are working on your doctorate.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20817&p=585996#post585996

The time line doesn't really add up.

You're also a big fan of Roger Montgomery. Yikes.


----------



## systematic (15 August 2014)

Throughout this thread I've been with those who have no need for you to prove that you made the money.  Of course it's not impossible - and apparently has been done before. 
I've watched someone make that amount in about an hour at a roulette table (and this was no where near high stakes) - they were drunk and had allegedly been on a winning run  and was in the midst of an around Australia tour of the casino's.  His luck certainly didn't run out that night!

Of course you could be lying, but I've had no problem assuming you're telling the truth and won the money. 

There are more important things to be concerned about than whether you won the money - and that's whether you think a run like that means you have a positive expectancy trading.  

Maybe you do, maybe you don't...but you're recent run proves neither.

Unfortunately mate, around most of us here...it actually seems a little more evident that you probably don't.  But hey!  I'm still going with my earlier post(s)!  Prove that sentiment wrong and be the next Richard Dennis!  I'd be sad for you though if you lost your money trying to do that when you could have done something sensible with it (if you like investing / trading...start doing it sensibly with the stake you now have).  Especially if it's a big windfall for you (which it sounds like it is, given that it was borrowed money)...please don't blow it!


----------



## Faramir (15 August 2014)

Retired summed it up. We shouldn't be giving Tollbridge oxygen to voice his claims.

Hope that Tollbridge gets a fan club. Preferable not here. I actually want to learn something and there are far more valuable posts than one. I haven't learnt anything. Great that Tollbridge can 'succeed' but it doesn't help anyone else.


----------



## tollbridge (15 August 2014)

McLovin said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> So in October 2010 you had a Diploma of Business and decided university wasn't for you...
> 
> ...





Ok, Ok, I may have made a good story sound better by lying.

I dropped out of University and decided to trade full-time due to chronic illness, I do have a legitimate medical condition which forces me to be my own boss. 

I have a Diploma of Business Studies, that's it. No Bloomberg Terminal - but I do watch Bloomy TV 

I do admire Roger Montgomery and I just made $9,000 on the open. I'm on $49,000.00


----------



## trainspotter (15 August 2014)

Faramir said:


> Great that Tollbridge can 'succeed' but it doesn't help anyone else.




Did you download the file and have a look at the trades?

Oh nevermind I just read the above post where Trollbridge admits to lying.


----------



## DeepState (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> 1. OK - A promise is a promise.
> 
> 2. *Hopefully this statement will also show that it wasn't simply doubling up over and over again, I did believe it or not implement some strategy into my trading.*




1. You have made other claims relating to your qualifications and experience.  Verify these please.  Surely you are not too busy with your newly commenced B.Com (Financial Planning) studies to achieve this.

2. The trading statements you have thoughtfully provided are essentially a form of Martingale and Laddering concentrated into 9 days.  These strategies increase your chances of securing wins on any particular run, but will either grind you down over time or blow you up pretty spectacularly depending on which wing you happen to be trading on a given run of wins/losses.  It is not evidence of skill. On 12 Aug, you punted the farm with a $20k position which came through for $15k profit. That is evidence of exceptionally irresponsible risk management and absolutely no basis upon which to call yourself skilful.  It is reckless.  

These are casino strategies, ASP.  When combined with false claims about your background of this degree of grandiosity, I can only hope your health is up to the challenges before you.

All the best.


----------



## tollbridge (15 August 2014)

Truth:

I started trading when I was 14 years old in and out of High School. I always wanted $10,000 to start trading properly with, but was never able to get it. I tried in vein with the small amounts I had ($2,000) but always lost.

10 years later and honestly after putting in $250 my account is now at $49,000.00.

I have no qualifications but a Diploma of Business Studies.

I take high risk trades that don't always pay off, but this time it has and in literally 1 and 1/2 months I've made what I used to make in an entire year. 

I feel happy about it, I wanted to share my happiness.

I lied in order to try and get some forum members to believe me - I'm sorry. I'm not better than any newbie wishing to invest his $1,000 he got from his part time job (except he actually earned it).

Sorry guys, way to turn a good story into a bummer I know.

I'm going to continue trading, as it is what I believe I was born to do and I do genuinely have 10 years experience watching the market and soaking up financial news through AFR, magazines, blogs etc. in addition to trading my own money.

*Honestly though, I did turn $250 into $49,000.00 in 1 and 1/2 months. That's a fact. And I will keep going.*


----------



## pinkboy (15 August 2014)

Yo and and DH70 should team up!


pinkboy


----------



## trainspotter (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Truth:
> 
> *Honestly though, I did turn $250 into $49,000.00 in 1 and 1/2 months. That's a fact. And I will keep going.*




The truth is out there ! Like Retired Young posted _"These strategies increase your chances of securing wins on any particular run, but will either grind you down over time or *blow you up *pretty spectacularly depending on which wing you happen to be trading on a given run of wins/losses."_


----------



## tollbridge (15 August 2014)

I would sincerely like to apologize to the forum last night for making the claim that I was studying a Doctorate at University and had qualifications which I don't. I was simply frustrated that nobody at first believed what I had done. It was almost immediately dismissed.

My trading tactics are extremely high risk, I admit that. But that doesn't mean a huge element of stress and hard work goes into making that sort of money. There is some skill involved, as to how much remains a question that only someone who has traded binaries can answer.

I did utilize known T/A patterns on a charting program separate to my broker which instructed me when to place the trades. These patterns could not simply be picked up by your average Joe Blow.

Additionally, how many of you could seriously put $20,000 on a binary trade? Is it stupidity? Recklessness? Or do you simply trust your trading skills enough to know that the chances of gaining a profit are much more than taking a loss?

I like this forum, I apologize for lying regarding my qualifications, but my claims regarding my funds were true.


----------



## burglar (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> I would sincerely like to apologize to the forum ...




I too, would sincerely like you to apologize to the forum ... 

I'm Solly ...


P.S. 
I'm a loser. 
You're not selling anything. 
Why do you need my acceptance?


----------



## skyQuake (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Additionally, how many of you could seriously put $20,000 on a binary trade? Is it stupidity? Recklessness? Or do you simply trust your trading skills enough to know that the chances of gaining a profit are much more than taking a loss?




If you keep going all in on roulette, you'll go bust sooner or later. But if you're lucky you can run into some pretty high scores...

There is in fact an optimal way to play it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelly_criterion


----------



## tollbridge (15 August 2014)

skyQuake said:


> If you keep going all in on roulette, you'll go bust sooner or later. But if you're lucky you can run into some pretty high scores...
> 
> There is in fact an optimal way to play it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelly_criterion




Please note that the strategy I use isn't all in, all in, all in etc. The first trade is always 2% available capital = fail then 5% available capital = fail then 10% available capital etc.

*From now on*

The past month and a bit has just been good luck with a little bit of skill, sort of like those toy machines where you spend a dollar for a football or soft toy.


----------



## skyQuake (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Please note that the strategy I use isn't all in, all in, all in etc. The first trade is always 2% available capital = fail then 5% available capital = fail then 10% available capital etc.
> 
> *From now on*
> 
> The past month and a bit has just been good luck with a little bit of skill, sort of like those toy machines where you spend a dollar for a football or soft toy.




Martingale strats dont work that well in the long run


----------



## skc (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Additionally, how many of you could seriously put $20,000 on a binary trade? Is it stupidity? Recklessness? Or do you simply trust your trading skills enough to know that the chances of gaining a profit are much more than taking a loss?




There may be some skill, but it doesn't matter. Even if you are the most skilled trader in the world, sometimes the market will just do things that's beyond your expectation. Especially the fact that you are trading binary... not only you have to be correct, you have to be correct within a certain timeframe. $20k is clearly very meaningful money to you... so to risk it in this manner is utterly reckless.



skyQuake said:


> Martingale strats dont work that well in the long run




Not to mention there's a table limit with IG.



tollbridge said:


> I feel happy about it, I wanted to share my happiness.
> Sorry guys, way to turn a good story into a bummer I know.




I do share your happiness. Seriously. 



tollbridge said:


> I started trading when I was 14 years old in and out of High School. I always wanted $10,000 to start trading properly with, but was never able to get it. I tried in vein with the small amounts I had ($2,000) but always lost.




Now you have it. Let's say it's through good skill and _no bad luck_. Now go and manage it properly. You want to trade in a way that bad luck doesn't ruin everything.

P.S. You should have taken your Mum with you on the holiday.


----------



## tollbridge (15 August 2014)

It is interesting though and it will always fascinate me the way people relate emotionally to their money. I take the view that if I lose it all, all I've really lost was Mum's $250. Maybe it's this mindframe that enables me to take on such high risk trades. I don't have $45000.00 until it's sitting in a bank account. Until then, for me, it's just a number, it's not worth anything, just an arbitrary number on the screen.


----------



## pinkboy (15 August 2014)

Do you live with mummy?

pinkboy


----------



## McLovin (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> It is interesting though and it will always fascinate me the way people relate emotionally to their money. I take the view that if I lose it all, all I've really lost was Mum's $250. Maybe it's this mindframe that enables me to take on such high risk trades. I don't have $45000.00 until it's sitting in a bank account. Until then, for me, it's just a number, it's not worth anything, just an arbitrary number on the screen.




To be honest, your "mindframe" sounds like someone with a gambling problem. Wins big, blows it on business class flight to the Goldie and books a suite at Versace, convinced that it's repeatable and the next win will be even bigger.

You're detached from the money when you're winning but when you lost $15k you felt physically sick. Now you say if you lose it all it doesn't worry you.


----------



## Julia (15 August 2014)

pinkboy said:


> Yo and and DH70 should team up!
> pinkboy



  I had the same thought, pb.

However, after reading through the thread (and acknowledging that my view will be in a minority) I'm feeling somewhat sorry for Tollbridge.   Probably most of us at some stage in our lives have wanted others to like or admire us.  Most of us won't lie to achieve that end.

So when someone does and then experiences the  humiliation of being exposed, it must feel pretty awful.
I don't think anyone with a reasonable level of psychological health would do it, so hope, Tollbridge, you will perhaps look into talking to a suitably qualified person about the reckless risk taking and the unusual level of need for admiration.  I hope the future is better for you.


----------



## minwa (15 August 2014)

McLovin said:


> To be honest, your "mindframe" sounds like someone with a gambling problem. Wins big, blows it on business class flight to the Goldie and books a suite at Versace, convinced that it's repeatable and the next win will be even bigger.
> 
> You're detached from the money when you're winning but when you lost $15k you felt physically sick. Now you say if you lose it all it doesn't worry you.




Haha..




tollbridge said:


> It is interesting though and it will always fascinate me the way people relate emotionally to their money. I take the view that if I lose it all, all I've really lost was Mum's $250. Maybe it's this mindframe that enables me to take on such high risk trades. *I don't have $45000.00 until it's sitting in a bank account. Until then, for me, it's just a number, it's not worth anything, just an arbitrary number on the screen.*






tollbridge said:


> At one point I was sitting on $15,000.00 and put the whole lot on a long position which for 4 minutes was in my favor only to close out below my opening price. *I lost $15,000 in one day and I felt violently sick. I thought what the hell was I thinking, $15,000 gone. *
> 
> I wanted to turn the $2,000 back into the *$15,000 I had lost* the previous day.




You felt "violently sick" at the "arbitrary number on the screen that's not worth anything" yet you find it fascinating at the way other people relate emotionally to their money ?? Sooo is this just another lie that you should own up to ?? How many more will we uncover ??


----------



## tollbridge (15 August 2014)

minwa said:


> Haha..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, this is good therapy for me. I made another $10,000 today for a total balance of $50,000.00. Happy to provide proof if required. I'm not a gambler, I'm a trader! Difference being that I use technical analysis and fundamental analysis to assist me. High risk, emotion, huge profits and losses call it whatever you want - I call it trading.


----------



## trainspotter (15 August 2014)

Macquarie bank is recruiting ... maybe you should apply?


----------



## galumay (15 August 2014)

The powers of self delusion should never be underestimated.


----------



## barney (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> No, this is good therapy for me. I made another $10,000 today for a total balance of $50,000.00. Happy to provide proof if required. I'm not a gambler, I'm a trader! Difference being that I use technical analysis and fundamental analysis to assist me. High risk, emotion, huge profits and losses call it whatever you want - I call it trading.




Howdy Toll,   been reading the thread with a lot of interest, and good luck to you if you have done as well as it appears ....

A few of us here may remember a young guy called Ivant who came on ASF telling everyone he had turned a miniscule amount of cash into over $400,000 ......  Pretty much no-one believed him (except for "Cartman" as I recall)

As it turned out, he had actually made close to half a million dollars in his "verified" IG account  .....

Once this was shown to be true, everyone pretty much to a tee "suggested" to Ivan  ....... Put the bulk of your winnings aside and start again with a small percentage of your winnings and do it over again  ... ie. don't risk stuffing up the good work  ....

I'm certainly not going to give someone who can turn $250 into $50K advice ..... however,  ....... perhaps consider young Ivan who didn't listen to anyone's advice  ..... At last call I think he was bleeding $500 per tick on the SPI and had lost over 75% of his winnings before he retreated into the shadows

I'd suggest that you may have come across a system which has an extremely high % win rate (at the moment) .....  Maybe consider banking 80% of that and splitting the other 10K into 5 X 2K Banks and doing it all again ....... If your luck runs out you only lose the 10K  ..... If you are onto something special  ..... just enjoy the ride:freak3:

Good luck either way


----------



## minwa (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> No, this is good therapy for me. I made another $10,000 today for a total balance of $50,000.00. Happy to provide proof if required. I'm not a gambler, I'm a trader! Difference being that I use technical analysis and fundamental analysis to assist me. High risk, emotion, huge profits and losses call it whatever you want - I call it trading.




So why were you violently sick when you were at a drawdown in "trading" ? That is the nail in the coffin that you were gambling. Argue it however you want - no one trading properly will get violently sick at a drawdown.


----------



## skyQuake (15 August 2014)

barney said:


> Howdy Toll,   been reading the thread with a lot of interest, and good luck to you if you have done as well as it appears ....
> 
> A few of us here may remember a young guy called Ivant who came on ASF telling everyone he had turned a miniscule amount of cash into over $400,000 ......  Pretty much no-one believed him (except for "Cartman" as I recall)
> 
> ...




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14967&page=2
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15319

Links are here on the threads, brings back memories



tollbridge said:


> No, this is good therapy for me. I made another $10,000 today for a total balance of $50,000.00. Happy to provide proof if required. I'm not a gambler, I'm a trader! Difference being that I use technical analysis and fundamental analysis to assist me.




Good on ya. Now take out 25k and do what you want with the rest. At least now u have something to show for your effort if you give it back.



> *High risk, emotion, huge profits and losses* call it whatever you want - I call it trading.








Note that anxiety, and high challenge level is caused by low *skill*.

Profit is from pure *variance*. Low skill will hurt you sooner or later.


----------



## minwa (15 August 2014)

skyQuake said:


> Note that anxiety, and high challenge level is caused by low *skill*.
> 
> Profit is from pure *variance*. *Low skill will hurt you sooner or later*.




Well he's a master emotionally free "trader". He only sees numbers on screens, the way he sees it if he loses he only loses his mum's $250. So he won't get "hurt" but he might get violently sick in the process like he did before, in addition to his already poor physical health that's not fit for work but good for flying and going on holidays.


----------



## tollbridge (15 August 2014)

Thank you all for your advice. I've decided to BANK $40,000.00 and leave $10,000.00 in the trading account. 

Every time I reach $30,000.00 I'm going to BANK $20,000.00 and continue to leave $10,000.00 in the trading account.

I'll see how many times I can do this and hopefully buy myself an apartment and a car in the not too distant future.


----------



## tollbridge (15 August 2014)

And seriously, why all the hate? I'm just stating what I've made which are pretty good results are they not? Does my narcissistic personality really justify graphical evidence to prove how low my skill is and how much or a terrible trader I am? How about the $X that I've given to charity that I've never been able to do before. 

Thank you for those with genuine suggestions, to the rest of you jealous idiots - get a life!


----------



## tech/a (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> And seriously, why all the hate? I'm just stating what I've made which are pretty good results are they not? Does my narcissistic personality really justify graphical evidence to prove how low my skill is and how much or a terrible trader I am? How about the $X that I've given to charity that I've never been able to do before.
> 
> Thank you for those with genuine suggestions, to the rest of you jealous idiots - get a life!




To me it's the "Tollbridge Investment Services"
Who in a professional capacity would publicly 
Post such rubbish. Content from mums $250 
Loan to losing $15.000 
Lying and publicly admitting it.

Then taking on everyone with I'll prove it --- I'll prove it.
( predictably no proof )

Personally I don't suffer fools at all.
Why would I give my time to humor you!
Your content has no value to anyone including
Yourself.

Many in the wanna be financial services industry are 
Trying to become as wealthy as their clients.
For the life of me I can't understand why a successful
Person would seek out a financial planner then allow
Them to control their investments.

I'm afraid financial qualifications don't impress me.
Those who are successful take care of themselves.
Quietly---don't have to tell anyone---they can see it.
When and if you get a life you'll lose the narcissism.


----------



## Porper (15 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> to the rest of you jealous idiots - get a life!




This was funny for a while, but seriously you need help mate. Your emotions are all over the place...not suited to trading.


----------



## barney (15 August 2014)

skyQuake said:


> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14967&page=2
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15319
> 
> Links are here on the threads, brings back memories





LOL  ... thanks for those Links sQ  ......  I have just spent the last 45 minutes reminiscing ...... ASF without Nunthewiser, Trembling Hand and Cartman is not quite the same ....... 

I hope Ivant is doing ok  ..... Unbelievable to let half a million slip out of your grasp, but, ...., I have no answer ....


----------



## trainspotter (15 August 2014)

Maybe we should all take a breath and let tollbridge lick his wounds. He has done well at the casino. Let's leave it at that for now shall we?  History repeating itself over again.


----------



## CanOz (15 August 2014)

ASF is home to a few extremely successful professional traders and many successful investor/retail traders. It has been very interesting watching the group interact with TollBridge. 

Still, i cannot help but think there is yet to be a sales pitch forthcoming...

Godspeed Tollbridge if you have the courage to finally present that!

CanOz


----------



## Value Collector (15 August 2014)

CanOz said:


> ASF is home to a few extremely successful professional traders and many successful investor/retail traders. It has been very interesting watching the group interact with TollBridge.
> 
> Still, i cannot help but think there is yet to be a sales pitch forthcoming...
> 
> ...




Nah, he is fishing. The sales pitch will come when his prey take enough interest to pm him.


----------



## skc (15 August 2014)

barney said:


> LOL  ... thanks for those Links sQ  ......  I have just spent the last 45 minutes reminiscing ...... ASF without Nunthewiser, Trembling Hand and Cartman is not quite the same .......
> 
> I hope Ivant is doing ok  ..... Unbelievable to let half a million slip out of your grasp, but, ...., I have no answer ....




Haha.. same here.



ivant said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As i said im pretty bearish at the moment still. In actual fact I am more than ever. Just concentrating on the points. My entries are not that bad, im around the 3780, and i have 120 minis in now. Whether i am right or wrong only time will tell, but it really feels like im still against the crowd.




That's $600 per tick but I couldn't find which level he held to... from memory it was over 3-400 points but I could be wrong.


----------



## Faramir (15 August 2014)

Hi critics (I`m one of them)

How often do posts like these pop up? In the short 6 or so months that I have been a member, I have witness maybe???? 6? s like this one. This one is the classic. Even as a beginner, I was laughing my head off at some of the comments.

Should I feel guilty about wasting my time reading this post because there are more educational posts that I really need to read. I should be focusing on posts that educate me. Somehow I got side tracked by the post title and enjoyed the comments. Did I waste my time reading and (heaven forbid) posted on this thread when I should be reading more? Is light entertainment allowed?

Edited:
Thank you SkyQuake for Post 77. I love that diagram. I guess even in post like these, someone has something very valuable, if not for the original poster, at least for someone else


----------



## Joe Blow (16 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> And seriously, why all the hate? I'm just stating what I've made which are pretty good results are they not? Does my narcissistic personality really justify graphical evidence to prove how low my skill is and how much or a terrible trader I am? How about the $X that I've given to charity that I've never been able to do before.
> 
> Thank you for those with genuine suggestions, to the rest of you jealous idiots - get a life!




Tollbridge, Aussie Stock Forums has been around for more than 10 years. Some members who still frequent the website today have been around just as long. In that time, we have witnessed many people start very similar threads to this one. Some have been spammers, some have been attention seekers, and others... well, I still can't work out why some started their threads.

If you had a serious trading system to present, complete with backtested results, I think the response to this thread would have been very different. However, by your own admission, you managed to turn $250 into $40,000, assuming that your claims are accurate, via a process of gambling on binary options, not trading.

So is the cynical and skeptical response to your thread really that unexpected? Or unreasonable?

If you did manage to turn $250 into $40,000 then you are very lucky and you do deserve a pat on the back for that. But long term, "trading" binary options is no different to standing at a roulette table and betting on red or black, and I think that is something that really needs to be pointed out to those who may be naive enough to think that it is some kind of short cut to Easy Street.


----------



## pixel (16 August 2014)

Value Collector said:


> Nah, he is fishing. The sales pitch will come when his prey take enough interest to pm him.




Can an ASF member - even the greenest noob - really be that unintelligently gullible?
Can any sane person really believe they can learn from someone like the OP? Someone who had to borrow $250 from Mum and then claims to have found the Holy Grail within weeks?

The mind boggles... 

PS: I only add my  to this comic strip because I am bored waiting for a scan of all 2000+ ASX stocks to finish. Won't be long now. Then it'll be Good Night from me - and Good Night from him :


----------



## barney (16 August 2014)

Faramir said:


> Did I waste my time reading and (heaven forbid) posted on this thread when I should be reading more?




Reading books on trading theory will not teach you half what you can learn in threads like this and the ones sQ linked to above Faramir

This is the coalface of trading, *warts and all*  The greatest lessons are from watching real people make real trades .... even if those trades are based on good or bad trading logic!


----------



## brty (16 August 2014)

While I disagree with Tech/A saying this thread is worthless, this bit is put beautifully simply....



> For the life of me I can't understand why a successful
> Person would seek out a financial planner then allow
> Them to control their investments.
> 
> ...




Exactly!!

However this thread and those of Ivant's, that SQ linked to are perfect for those that want to trade and are inexperienced. They are what makes these types of sites worthwhile.

I would also like to add another thread, the MCE one. In it even though the 'trading' is a different nature, it is a valuable lesson in a stock that had lots of followers, rose then crashed in price, but the attitude of those involved at various times summed up most trading (some use the expression investing to hide some trading sins).


----------



## brty (16 August 2014)

I forgot to add to the OP in this thread. Tollbridge, the way to gain any credibility in a forum is to start a thread, and go through some of your trades live. That being, put on a trade then post what you have done and why. Then when you close the position, do likewise.
Tech/A did so a few years ago on another forum. Robusta has been doing one on his thread (forget the title for now, but easy to find).

All kudos goes to them for doing so. It takes a lot of guts to put up your trades as you do it. Plus whether they are working or not can be tracked in real time. If there is positive expectancy then it will show up over time. With Robusta's one on this forum, it is too early to discuss whether skill or luck is involved, but should he continue over a few more years, then statistically we will be able to see which is which. In the mean time, good on Robusta for doing it, he has my admiration for being strong enough of character to have a go and put up with the inevitable comments that come along with some of the choices/trades.


Tollbridge are you up to putting your trades live in a separate thread? Trades, not bets, and logic behind the decision making. (I consider CDFs betting, with odds stacked against you. The real world involves stocks and commodities and a real broker)


----------



## tollbridge (16 August 2014)

Dear ASF

The reason I made this post was to prove that binary trading combined with technical analysis can be highly profitable. I *have provided evidence* to support my claim through the IG statement a few posts back.

My bull****ting regarding having qualifications was admittedly ridiculous - I was rather drunk at the time and was just so annoyed that I had done something pretty impressive (in my opinion anyway) and nobody believed it. I felt after literally years of trading and loosing, trading and loosing, trading and loosing that I had finally pulled it off and provided myself with a nest egg with which to trade using much lower risk vehicles. I was insulted at the thought that I was trying to sell something, I was merely stating what I'd done.

The argument regarding gambling at the casino and trading isn't really something I want to go into, but I don't feel my trading is anything like playing roulette or blackjack (which I do enjoy from time to time). There's a distinct lack of alcoholic beverages, music and glimmering lights in addition to a lack of technical analysis strategies and the ability to quickly adjust my exposure midway through. Although I do not have a Bloomberg Professional Terminal I do rely heavily on charts and would say I am quite proficient regarding technical analysis. I did not log in to my trading terminal and immediately put the entire capital on red, I put in a hell of a lot of research and timed my entry and exit points in exactly the same way I would have trading using traditional methods.

For the record I made a total of 64 trades, 41 were profitable and 23 unprofitable a 64% profit rate should prove that I have at least some skill in relation to t/a.

My trading activity has never been for the long or medium term, I am a trader - not an investor. I jump in and out of forex markets and in and out of CFDs. The "Sprint Market" binary approach works well in my particular circumstance because it nearly always provides higher returns than that of normal trading in the timeframe allocated. 

Again, I'd be happy to provide further statements to back up my claims, but the honest truth is that *in six weeks I have made in excess of $50,000.00 from a starting balance of $250.00 and I'm not selling a thing*.


----------



## tollbridge (16 August 2014)

brty said:


> I forgot to add to the OP in this thread. Tollbridge, the way to gain any credibility in a forum is to start a thread, and go through some of your trades live. That being, put on a trade then post what you have done and why. Then when you close the position, do likewise.




That sounds like so much fun and I'd love to do it, so for example I place a trade and then switch over and say:

$2000 Binary S&P200 Long 5566.5 to close at 15:43

and then post the result. 


And I'd do this for each trade? Why not just provide a statement of trades like I did earlier?


----------



## tollbridge (16 August 2014)

tech/a said:


> Then taking on everyone with I'll prove it --- I'll prove it.
> ( predictably no proof )




But I did prove it.


----------



## Porper (16 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> But I did prove it.




It is easy for you to prove us wrong. As has been mentioned just place a trade and post on here immediately. It will take 30 seconds . Do the same when you close a position. Very simple but I know you'll try and wriggle out of it because it will show you up. Also, you say you are proficient at T/A. Some examples would be good. A chart and reasons for entry/exit. 

Thank you and looking forward to seeing your excellent work.


----------



## Value Collector (16 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Dear ASF
> 
> The reason I made this post was to prove that binary trading combined with technical analysis can be highly profitable. I *have provided evidence* to support my claim through the IG statement a few posts back.
> 
> ...




I think it is just that your initial post sounded very much like a Nigerian scam cover letter.


----------



## tollbridge (16 August 2014)

Done, it starts on Monday at around 10:30am. I'll make a separate thread and provide a link to it here.


----------



## minwa (16 August 2014)

- You lied about your qualifications wildly.

- You lied about saying you have experience of making $1k a week and then later saying you stated you kept loosing and loosing before until you found sprint binaries.

"I tried in vein with the small amounts I had ($2,000) but always lost. 10 years later and honestly after putting in $250 my account is now at $49,000.00."

&

"I knew that I had the experience to be able to consistently make around $1000.00 a week"


- You lied about saying you were violently sick when your account was down $15k and then later saying you feel no emotion about unwithdrawn profits.

"At one point I was sitting on $15,000.00 and put the whole lot on a long position which for 4 minutes was in my favor only to close out below my opening price. I lost $15,000 in one day and I felt violently sick. I thought what the hell was I thinking, $15,000 gone."

&

"It is interesting though and it will always fascinate me the way people relate emotionally to their money. I take the view that if I lose it all, all I've really lost was Mum's $250. "

- Still waiting on your video review of the hotel. "I make reviews of all the hotels I stay at, I decided to make a video review considering the class of hotel I was staying at. I'll upload it to YouTube shortly." 


Also why does Tollbridge Investment Services exit, when you need to borrow $250 from your mum to trade ?? This is just gonna end up like Alvin Purple.


----------



## qldfrog (16 August 2014)

I am less harsh than many; He did gamble and won, let's not call this a system, and for your own good, put money aside, pay back mum and double the 250;
then trade, and stop gambling


----------



## brty (16 August 2014)

Tollbridge,

With your new thread, start with the $250 again, put the rest of the money into a different account. It will be no problem to build it up to $50k again if you really are onto something, plus nothing really lost if you can't repeat it.

Qldfrog, I'm also of the belief that Tollbridge probably did make the money. The real question is, is it repeatable?


Also going back to Ivant's threads, it is quite possible that ponying up and then stopping and starting again is a very legitimate way to trade. ie start $10k or $20k, use 10% or some other stop, build up to $100k- $500k, stop, then start again with the $10k or $20k.

If it is just luck, no problem, if your on to something, no problem, it's repeatable.


----------



## barney (17 August 2014)

brty said:


> it is quite possible that ponying up and then stopping and starting again is a very legitimate way to trade. ie start $10k or $20k, use 10% or some other stop, build up to $100k- $500k, stop, then start again with the $10k or $20k.





Many years ago I met a professional gambler (horses), who did exactly that .....

He would only start "betting" with 20% of his capital.  ie.  He would always hold 4 reserve Banks of the same cash equivalent of his actual punting Bank. (eg. $10,000 out of a total Bank of $50,000)

Once the initial Bank was "compounded" to 2X 3X or ?X, he would simply put aside a certain amount of his profits and start again.

Trading Horses is a lot harder than trading markets, so Binary Options traded in the same fashion seems a sensible way to approach it. 

I've always thought of BO's more like Scalping with the major issue being, finding a reputable Broker. It seems that IG may fit that bill .....

On that note, Tollbridge,  a few quick questions  .....

With IG, did you have any problems regarding fills/payments or anything dodgy at all with this type of Trading?  

For example; any unusual chart spikes at inopportune moments?  Are the cut off times for closing the trades strictly adhered to by IG, particularly when a position is in the balance of positive/negative?

When you take a Binary, I assume you are you still subject to the prevailing Spread on both opening and closing the Binary? 

What is IG's rule if the entry price and exit price on the Binary is identical ... money back or a losing trade?  Have you had many "identical" positions?

Cheers.


----------



## minwa (17 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Done, it starts on Monday at around 10:30am. I'll make a separate thread and provide a link to it here.




Again, more promises that were not delivered. Don't try to seek attention when you can not follow through.


----------



## pinkboy (18 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Done, it starts on Monday at around 10:30am. I'll make a separate thread and provide a link to it here.





pinkboy


----------



## barney (18 August 2014)

LOL  .... that's very funny Pink ...... but I must confess that, given my never ending belief that humans generally tell the truth ..... I thought Tollbridge would post up that thread as he said he would ...

C'mon Toll, I'm on your side here .... prove all the doubters wrong!   ...

PS. You don't need to start your new thread with only $250 ....... Seriously, if you started with $1K and turned that into $2K, I think most would be have to accept you might be on to something  ... otherwise, it was all a waste of time ... (I just hope you didn't blow up your $50,000 account trying to prove something you didn't need to!


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=422F9672C2CAF17F!2340

That's the link to the hotel I stayed at.

I really don't have the time to post "live" trades due to the fact that I'm in and out in 5 minutes (that's the nature of the trade). I will however be happy to post official IG statements as they come into my inbox.

I will start a new thread for this.


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

barney said:


> Many years ago I met a professional gambler (horses), who did exactly that .....
> 
> He would only start "betting" with 20% of his capital.  ie.  He would always hold 4 reserve Banks of the same cash equivalent of his actual punting Bank. (eg. $10,000 out of a total Bank of $50,000)
> 
> ...




*Finally, somebody gets it * - I just wish I described it in that way in the beginning. I made binary trades based on technical analysis throughout the 3rd July, I then realised that this could be quite profitable and on the 4th of July I went nuts and basically thought "it's now or never". I placed 3 binary trades in succession using my full account balance on all three trades, this gave me an account balance of $10,000.00.

On the 21st July *whilst in hospital for you dicks who don't believe I have a chronic illness, I'll post a medical certificate for you guys to verify that too if you want* I made another 3 binary trades, 2 profitable netting me $2000.00 and one unsuccessful at a loss of $300.00.

On the 4th of August I made $3,750 from 6 binaries, 4 profitable, 2 unprofitable. 

At this point I was sitting on around $15,000 and I felt invincible, as if I'd finally found a system that works and will make me a millionaire. Surely I'm not the only one who has had that feeling after a few good days of trading.

For some strange reason, I withdrew $2,000.00 from my account on the morning of the 5th of August. I was going to give it to Mum as it had been roughly a month since she had given me the initial $250.00 to invest for her.

I don't know what happened on the 5th of July but I made 5 binary trades, all unprofitable:
$500.00
$725.00
$5000.00
$2500.00

My account balance was $4.00 and yes, I felt sick. It wasn't the money, it was the fact that I had disregarded all the rules in my trading plan, I am not a newbie - I've been doing this since I was 14. I have a trading plan which I normally follow to the book, but on the 5th of July everything disappeared. 

On the 6th of August I made 8 binary trades - all profitable. I used the $2,000 I had withdrawn and made a profit of $18,000.00 turning it into $20,000.00.

You can check the rest of the trades out but I've now earned my mother approximately $51,000.00.

*IG Markets*
I have unfortunately incurred some strange behaviour on a couple of occasions.

i) When you enter an amount into the Sprint Market panel of the trading platform above $20,000.00 it does show a return of circa $36,000. When you attempt to place the order (in my case after waiting several hours for the right position) an error message occurs stating "Price not good in underlying market". I called IG and was transferred over to the "Sprint Market Desk" and the agent told me that there's a variable limit dependant on the number of traders etc. I was pissed off because the trade would have been profitable and the quoted price paid.

ii) Yesterday I placed a short trade literally 3 - 5 seconds prior to the S&P200 dropping, the screen froze and a message appeared stating "the quoted price is no longer valid". Again, the trade would have been in my favour.

With the exception of the above I have been very happy with IG. I love the platform, it's extremely easy to use but at the same time very customisable. Because I'm trading IG's AUD200 and not the actual S&P200 I have a separate screen with a live feed of the S&P200 and I have never found any irregularities.


----------



## pinkboy (19 August 2014)

tollbridge;837408On the 21st July [B said:
			
		

> whilst in hospital for you dicks who don't believe I have a chronic illness, I'll post a medical certificate for you guys to verify that too if you want[/B]




Yeah k, post away.

pinkboy


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

Live trading blog as requested:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/entry.php?b=1093


----------



## basilio (19 August 2014)

Fascinating thread....

I think Tollbridge has had a charmed run. It's also possible he has some particular skill as well. After all card counters in casinos are banned because they have developed a way to turn the odds in their favour when clearly the house doesn't want to see that.

I can also relate to his story. Early in my investing days I  did very well. I managed to pick a few bolters and looked at some quite handsome numbers on my accounts and thought how clever I was with my investing strategy....

Now ? Just not so clever.  My "winners" have died  and most of the plays I have made subsequently have failed. In retrospect I should most certainly have cashed in my chips somewhere near the top, paid tax on my "winnings" and gone back to making an honest living. 

I can also remember the story of young guy in Adelaide who is very interested in the market, borrowed money from his mum and proceeded to make quite a decent killing over a couple of years. He seemed to be a  thoughtful and clever investor/trader. (He has been on ASF as well.)

I believe he took a chunk out of his monies as cash and then went back into the market.  I suspect a few of those shares have been beaten around the ears since. I did follow his website and trades and he was sincere and honest in his approach. He should be finishing his uni degree by now.

So good luck Tollbridge. I hope you can manage to hold onto your "winnings ".  If in fact you have manged to turn a zero sum game (less transaction fees) into a consistently winning story it is revolutionary. But naturally the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## barney (19 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> *
> IG Markets
> I have unfortunately incurred some strange behaviour on a couple of occasions.
> 
> ...



*

Thanks for the info.



basilio said:



			Fascinating thread....

Now ? Just not so clever.  My "winners" have died  and most of the plays I have made subsequently have failed. In retrospect I should most certainly have cashed in my chips somewhere near the top, paid tax on my "winnings" and gone back to making an honest living.

Click to expand...



You've been taking the same trades as me *


----------



## >Apocalypto< (19 August 2014)

basilio said:


> Fascinating thread....
> 
> I think Tollbridge has had a charmed run. It's also possible he has some particular skill as well. After all card counters in casinos are banned because they have developed a way to turn the odds in their favour when clearly the house doesn't want to see that.
> 
> ...




There was a fella i heard about traded with CMC sold the audusd at 97 at the start of the GFC held the trade till 10 cents in profit. figure was around 100K made off that trade.

so these things can be done. well done Tollbridge


----------



## skc (19 August 2014)

basilio said:


> I can also remember the story of young guy in Adelaide who is very interested in the market, borrowed money from his mum and proceeded to make quite a decent killing over a couple of years. He seemed to be a  thoughtful and clever investor/trader. (He has been on ASF as well.)




Are you talking about PVF? If so then unfortunately he went heavily into AJQO (~$100k) and that position is now worth zero. Which is a great shame as he had some pretty good insights on various stocks, well before the general mass got onto the story. He's always had this style in his investing... which is probably ok with FPO equities. The biggest problem was of course the choice of option as the instrument. They expire before there is a chance to prove he's right. And to me that's essentially the same for binaries - a "time boundary" that erodes one's edge considerably.

The lesson, as always, is that it's easy to come into a good/great run - during which time it's difficult to distinguish between skill andr luck. It's much harder to keep the winnings unless you manage your risks.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 August 2014)

>Apocalypto< said:


> There was a fella i heard about traded with CMC sold the audusd at 97 at the start of the GFC held the trade till 10 cents in profit. figure was around 100K made off that trade.
> 
> so these things can be done. well done Tollbridge



Different as per follow up post. That trader let their profit run.




skc said:


> The lesson, as always, is that it's easy to come into a good/great run - during which time it's difficult to distinguish between skill andr luck. It's much harder to keep the winnings unless you manage your risks.



Extreme risk resulting in extreme gratification or extreme loss. We know longevity in the game is rare with this strategy.


----------



## tech/a (19 August 2014)

Sure the seemingly impossible can be done.
Did it myself with housing 1996 to 2014

Tech Trader traded live for 6 yrs on the net and
turned $30K into $369K when we sold out the portfolio.

Back in 1995 I did Tech Analysis 101 with the Securities Institute in Adelaide.
There was a young guy there who was a phone Jockey for a broker.
At break he was rattling on about the 100000 DVT (Davnet) he'd just bought for 6c
As time went by I became friends with him and 12 mths later he moved to Sydney.

I kept in contact by email and tracked DVT.
It went to $7.59 from memory and I remember saying---When are you going to sell it!

His reply---"This is my million dollar trade so $10.06."

One day out of the blue when DVT was $3.76 I received an email simply stated
SOLD IT---buying a house! That was 1998 from memory.

Can certainly be done.


----------



## trainspotter (19 August 2014)

I thought you said you took out the $2000 to go to the Goldie and stay at the Palazzo Versace?


----------



## barney (19 August 2014)

trainspotter said:


> I thought you said you took out the $2000 to go to the Goldie and stay at the Palazzo Versace?




Toll can correct me if I'm wrong ..... 

He took the first $2000 out of the first $15,000 to give back to his Mum, but then lost most of that $15K, so used the withdrawn $2K on his second phase of trading to make the $40K.  

He took another $2K out of that $40K winnings to go to the Palazzo ..... that's how I interpreted it anyway


----------



## tollbridge (19 August 2014)

barney said:


> Toll can correct me if I'm wrong .....
> 
> He took the first $2000 out of the first $15,000 to give back to his Mum, but then lost most of that $15K, so used the withdrawn $2K on his second phase of trading to make the $40K.
> 
> He took another $2K out of that $40K winnings to go to the Palazzo ..... that's how I interpreted it anyway




That is correct. I also withdrew more, I think around $6,000 to date. I bought a suit and have a lot of cash, bills paid off etc.


----------



## pinkboy (19 August 2014)

It's a pity cash can't buy a personality.

pinkboy


----------



## >Apocalypto< (19 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> That is correct. I also withdrew more, I think around $6,000 to date. I bought a suit and have a lot of cash, bills paid off etc.




enjoy it's always a great feeling buying things from trade wins...


----------



## minwa (19 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=422F9672C2CAF17F!2340
> 
> That's the link to the hotel I stayed at.
> 
> ...




That's a link to an empty album. I want to see the video of you reviewing the hotel like you said you recorded. 

If you somehow can't trade now means you cannot repeat what you have done, lucky streak you were on.


----------



## tollbridge (20 August 2014)

Just so you all know, I made $80,000.00 today. I so wanted to get up to $100,000 that I lost it all.

Yep, account balance = $4.00.

You were right, I was wrong. Meh, I'm 24 - I'll live to trade another day.


----------



## tollbridge (20 August 2014)

Oh and for the record, I am massively dissapointed in IG Markets.

Once my account balance began to increase above $50,000 weird things began happening more and more often. As soon as I was about to place trades that were time sensitive, some sort of error occurred. The graph on the screen doesn't match the actual price and therefore gives the wrong data.

Not trying to lay blame, but next time I decide to embark on trading I'll be picking another broker.


----------



## pinkboy (20 August 2014)

Let me be the first to say.....


'I dont want to tell you I told you so................'


Maybe mum could swing you a couple buck$ ?


pinkboy


----------



## tollbridge (20 August 2014)

It was fun while it lasted and it's a good story. Who the hell can turn $250 in $80,000 in less than two months?

If I'd just kept it there, banked it like I said... would have could have should have.

Seriously though and I do mean this, on the last few trades IG Markets really screwed me. Misquoting prices and then relying on official bloomberg prices to justify trades going South. Endless amounts of "The price quoted is no longer valid" even though the price quoted never varies, it's a binary trade. 

What can you do?


----------



## galumay (20 August 2014)

Well that was a train wreck we all saw coming! Poor old mum, eh?!


----------



## skyQuake (20 August 2014)

At least u took out a chunk right?


----------



## barney (20 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Just so you all know, I made $80,000.00 today. I so wanted to get up to $100,000 that *I lost it all.*
> Yep, account balance = $4.00.
> 
> You were right, I was wrong. Meh, I'm 24 - I'll live to trade another day.




I hope you are joking, although considering I saw the $15,000 trade in yesterdays account, I suspect you are telling the truth.

I am seriously disappointed in the fact that you had a chance to change your life but you turned your back on it  ..... Why would you take trades risking 25% of your capital when your Bank was so large

Too much greed and not enough fear "Toll" .... been there done that, and its not nice ... I hope you don't go into a depressive state after making such erroneous decisions ... I know I certainly did after I screwed up many years ago. 

I seriously hope you end up ok, but you do need to address whatever caused you the need to prove yourself by making the 100K target .......... You had already done that at 50K ... all you needed to do was turn another 1K into 2K *responsibly* and everyone would have seen value in your method ....... Now it was just another punter getting lucky and blowing it all story  .......  ........ WHY!!!!!

I'd like to add more "bangheads" but I've run out of allowable icons!!!


----------



## basilio (20 August 2014)

So the system blew up Tollbridge ? I can actually appreciate your comments about your broker  IG markets somehow fiddling with your trades.  It just wouldn't surprise me to see these entities decide to disrupt someone who was making a lot of money quickly. Of course they wouldn't disrupt a losing trade would they ?

Sounds a l bit like my experience just compressed into 2 months rather than a few years.  A few excellent results that make you feel very, very clever and then a string of  losing investments that brings one back to earth with a bang.

The name of the game  perhaps ?


----------



## minwa (20 August 2014)

tollbridge said:


> Oh and for the record, I am massively dissapointed in IG Markets.
> 
> Once my account balance began to increase above $50,000 weird things began happening more and more often. As soon as I was about to place trades that were time sensitive, some sort of error occurred. The graph on the screen doesn't match the actual price and therefore gives the wrong data.
> 
> Not trying to lay blame, but next time I decide to embark on trading I'll be picking another broker.




What did you expect ?? You're playing a over the counter game against the broker. You're not playing in a free exchange traded market. The broker makes the rules. Odds are better at the casino where it's closer to 49:51 than playing binaries against the broker where they dictate price.



tollbridge said:


> It was fun while it lasted and it's a good story. Who the hell can turn $250 in $80,000 in less than two months?
> 
> If I'd just kept it there, banked it like I said... would have could have should have.




No, this is what happens when you take big positions. If you just banked it you would've kept thinking "would have could have should have" kept trading and turning it into a million. There is no end when you get on this path. No one can sell at the top consistently, including account equity. If you took money out you would be dreaming of all the money had you kept doubling and doubling on and beating yourself up for banking it.



barney said:


> I hope you are joking, although considering I saw the $15,000 trade in yesterdays account, I suspect you are telling the truth.
> 
> I am seriously disappointed in the fact that you had a chance to change your life but you turned your back on it  ..... Why would you take trades risking 25% of your capital when your Bank was so large
> 
> ...




There is no why, it's simply greed. If he wasn't greedy he would've stopped when he turned 250 into 1k. a 300% return, waaaay above what normal people can take. It's just like most people's game at the casino. They make a bit and think they can make a bit more so they keep playing and in the end they lose it all. If they didn't "go for it" there is simply no potential for any "glory" to boast of.


I am still not convinced that he actually made any trades but whatever it's over now. Still waiting for his "video review" of his fantasy trip to the Versace hotel.


----------



## pinkboy (20 August 2014)

Seriously, we need these suckers to keep pumping the $$$ into the market so us 'get rich slowly' investors get richer!

Perhaps you could convince mummy a binary 'trade' of her own by slinging you 5 hungee to go again?

pinkboy


----------



## DeepState (20 August 2014)

basilio said:


> Sounds a l bit like my experience just compressed into 2 months rather than a few years.  A few excellent results that make you feel very, very clever and then a string of  losing investments that brings one back to earth with a bang.
> 
> The name of the game  perhaps ?




This is roughly the algo built into electronic poker/slot machines to obtain maximum addiction....it is not random by any means and plays to design features in our cognition.  Toll's actions match the profile, but might have been more susceptible to risk-taking in some ways because of personal circumstance and predisposition.  These outcomes will continue to generate a perpetual stream of alpha for others.  It is as solid as the presence of humans in markets.


----------



## minwa (20 August 2014)

pinkboy said:


> Seriously, we need these suckers to keep pumping the $$$ into the market so us 'get rich slowly' investors get richer!
> 
> Perhaps you could convince mummy a binary 'trade' of her own by slinging you 5 hungee to go again?
> 
> pinkboy




OTC trades don't get onto the exhchange unless the provider hedges in the real market so him trading dosn't really affect anyone else besides IG.


----------



## pinkboy (20 August 2014)

minwa said:


> OTC trades don't get onto the exhchange unless the provider hedges in the real market so him trading dosn't really affect anyone else besides IG.




I was talking figuratively!  

However noted! 

pinkboy


----------



## skc (20 August 2014)

barney said:


> I hope you are joking





barney said:


> I am seriously disappointed in the fact that you had a chance to change your life but you turned your back on it  .....





barney said:


> I seriously hope you end up ok





barney said:


>




+1 agree.


----------



## systematic (20 August 2014)

Disappointed.

In you, young man.  Not IG Markets or anyone else.

Coming on here with such a flippant, "oh well" does not bode well for you.

You were not a wealthy person who could afford to go on a fun run like that.  You should have made the most of it, and like many a gambler at the casino suddenly having a big win...you gave it all back.

I'm sincerely sorry for you.  I just wish you were a bit more sorry for yourself.

I hope that you come to your senses.  It doesn't seem like you have, going by your replies.  Will it take an even bigger knock?  More borrowed money lost?

Anyway.

I hope that _one day_ you become an investor.  I don't think you are cut out for trading at all (and I'm not one to make judgement calls on others).  Up to you in the end.  Just giving you the benefit of a bit of wisdom.

Actually, before you even become an investor, I hope you go back to the basics of money:

- Earn some (stop borrowing - even from your Mum.  Especially from your Mum).
- Spend less than that amount (get a budget happening).
- Take that amount you've saved and invest it (from your blog, you like value investing.  Fine - go that way).

Keep away from casinos, the track or the market casinos.

Find something to motivate you.  

......_At this point I paused in my reply and went through this entire thread reading only your posts_

Tollbridge - you should do what I just did.  Read each and every one of your posts in succession.  From qualification lies to bloomberg subscription lies...admitting you have been a losing trader for 10 years..._never_ managing to save up $10k to trade...to having been on runs like this before...to spending on suits and hotel rooms....the list goes on and on and on.  You don't work (I think due to health issues?) - then use your efforts to start an online business in something (not trading or market related!).  You can bootstrap pretty well these days.  You've got the time to do it, and you'll get into less trouble than with your gambling.  Work hard though, and stick with something.

Anyway - this has turned unintentionally into a sermon.  I'm a compassionate person and I don't like to see a young person throw their life away.  (_By the way - I hope your story is true...as I've just spent more than a few minutes of my life typing this out!_

Throw my advice in the bin.  Or not.  I won't give this thread any more time.

Up to you now, man.


PS. In reference to the above, I'm even going to give you resources:
- Google "you need a budget" for a cheap budget program that works well and appeals to the young crowd.
- Consider getting some free counselling if you feel that you have gambling issues / tendencies.  Don't be silly about this.  It's smart people that get help when they need it.  Talk to Anglicare or google gambler's anonymous and see what comes up.  Won't cost you.
- Do you have some skills you could use to work from home?  Bookkeeping? (You did your diploma?).  Can you make decent web sites for small businesses who don't have one or who only have an old crappy one that you could give them a new WP site?  You've got time on your side and you could bootstrap yourself into a freelance gig if you put the effort in.  Lots of good blogs etc out there to research (also, like trading...lots of scammy crap to avoid - so avoid them!).  Stay away from the get rich quick stuff.  A tip here is that freelancing a skill is the best way to get profitable more quickly / surely than other businesses.  Oh, and - if you don't have any skills?  You have the time to actually learn one!
Then start using that money to be your own man....budget....save some...then invest.  But I've already said all that...


----------



## John Swift (20 August 2014)

Wow. Good job, tollbridge!

There will be a lot of people that will tell you that your approach was not right or be waiting to be the first to say "I told you so". But none of them turned $250 into $40k in 6 weeks.

Sounds to me that you turned $250 into a suit, a trip to the Gold Coast, a couple of thousand dollars worth of paid bills. That's still an awesome return.

So you busted $80k. Big deal. At least you learnt something from it... From what I've read it sounded like you started thinking about a monetary goal instead of focusing on your trades. Learn from it. Your style is unlikely to look like many other people's, so at least one thing is assured: your results will be unlikely to look like many other people's either. If you haven't already, you should get comfortable with that.

My story involves me turning about $10k into $1M (over 18 months) and then losing that $1M account... twice. The third time I stopped short of 7 digits and bought a house instead. I'm still trading and living reasonably comfortably. It can be done.

I think our community benefits from diversity, so I encourage for you to keep contributing to it as you grow and learn more about your trading style.

Look forward to hearing more from you. Stick around. Good luck!


----------



## trainspotter (21 August 2014)

Ermmmmmmmm ..... Thanks for sharing Tollbridge.


----------



## pinkboy (21 August 2014)

trainspotter said:


> View attachment 59126
> 
> 
> Ermmmmmmmm ..... Thanks for sharing Tollbridge.




For me that is the most sickening photo on the internet!

pinkboy


----------



## brty (21 August 2014)

There are some great investors and traders that have contributed to this thread. 

I would suggest that most that posted knew exactly how this would end, we have seen it all before.

The first mistake is using a gambling outfit that offers to take the other side of your bet. We have read numerous stories of these "markets" going 'funny' when some-one starts to win regularly. Trembling Hand especially had experience of this trading for someone else a couple of years ago.

Secondly, pages of sound advice about if you were on to something, put most of your money aside and start again. If you really are on to something, then by repeating the process, you lose nothing, but gain credibility. If you were on to nothing but luck as it turned out, you would still have $50k in the bank to get on with your life.

Despite Toll having probably left the forum, I would just like to thank all the posters for contributing their knowledge that came to pass, hopefully this thread will help the next superstar trader that turns up and passes on his wisdom after 6 weeks. 

Some how though, I doubt it, they all know better than the combined wisdom of probably hundreds of years worth of trading and investing knowledge from the participants of this thread.


----------



## barney (21 August 2014)

brty said:


> There are some great investors and traders that have contributed to this thread.
> 
> I would suggest that most that posted knew exactly how this would end, we have seen it all before.
> 
> ...





Quality post BRTY ... sorry "brty" lol ...... 

Anyway, I suspect, like a select few on this Forum, that I have seen the absolute highs and lows of trading ...... 

I won a reasonable amount early ..... I then lost a small fortune through being uninformed and stupid  ....... I managed to trade that back to only losing 25% of that small fortune  ... 

I then lost half of that ... That last bit is my most annoying part for me personally 

That is where I see Toll being at, and why I feel frustration when he was given good advice and disregarded it  ... I see him through my own eyes, and right now he would be feeling pretty low ... and to be honest that worries me!

I was lucky enough to have a sound support network to forgive my indiscretions ... I hope he can come through the other side and live to fight another day .....

Now days I am reasonably aware of my weaknesses with my trading habits, but I have never found a way to beat them to this point ..... that is MY quest  ... I hope Toll can accept he has trading (perhaps gambling) issues to deal with, and I hope he can work out a way to deal with them!! ..... Its a tough gig to make money consistently from the market ...... 

One should never disregard the aspect of luck involved in trading ...... Good luck can make you rich  ... Bad luck can make you many things, many of those unpleasant .....  

Apologies ... a bit of a Rant!!


----------



## ROE (21 August 2014)

Just come down to lack of experience just like teenagers.

they think they are invincible, young and fearless 

they may strong, and fearless but that cant substitute for experience 
and experience can only be acquired with time   

How long till the next teenager come on the forum?


----------



## DeepState (21 August 2014)

ROE said:


> Just come down to lack of experience just like teenagers.
> 
> they think they are invincible, young and fearless
> 
> ...





Hey ROE, $250 - $40k in six weeks is nothing mate.  Check out my trade record.  I did one trade today.  I paid $10 bucks.  I made $36 million.  I am a gun.  Everybody else is an idiot or too negative.  I am going to double down.


----------



## Faramir (22 August 2014)

barney said:


> This is the coalface of trading, *warts and all*  The greatest lessons are from watching real people make real trades .... even if those trades are based on good or bad trading logic!



Thank you Barney for your advice and for keeping me interested in this post. As brty said, whether or not it was valuable to Tollbridge OR should I say whether or not he did listen to anyone's advice.: there were many others who did listen to the combined wisdom of all.

So please do not feel despondent with your efforts, especially if it was thrown back in your face. So many others who did not contributed have surely gained so much from this post. I feel safe that if I ever get an ego, hopefully all of you will put me in my place.

If I had another $50,000????? Tollbridge, you are much younger than me. You will get another opportunity. I am running out of time, very little capital. I have spent less than 35% of what I do have. The reasons include only spendng on what I know or what I have studied/research. Waiting for dips (I missed two dips last fortnight bt I am teaching myself not to be disappointed in myself.) or a correction that maybe miles away. I can not risk going out on an all out rampage.

Tollbridge (if you are still reading this), not sure what is your health problem but my simple understanding is no health = no trading. Researching, studying, etc still requires energy. Even dealing with your emotions requires energy. I know there are many who might be full time traders because they quit their old jobs due to health. Do whatever you can for your health. Then you will have the time and energy to do the rest.

Thank you to everyone else for your contributions. Sometimes funny, sometimes angry and frustrated. Sometimes profound. As ususal, always helpful and wise.


----------



## barney (22 August 2014)

Faramir said:


> Thank you Barney for your advice and for keeping me interested in this post. As brty said, whether or not it was valuable to Tollbridge OR should I say whether or not he did listen to anyone's advice.: there were many others who did listen to the combined wisdom of all.




My pleasure "Son of Ondoher"  ..... If I've said something that has helped, I'm glad.  Its a pity Toll missed such a great opportunity ..... Not respecting Risk will eventually bring even the best Trader down.

Cheers.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (30 August 2014)

basilio said:


> Fascinating thread....
> 
> I think Tollbridge has had a charmed run. It's also possible he has some particular skill as well. After all card counters in casinos are banned because they have developed a way to turn the odds in their favour when clearly the house doesn't want to see that.
> 
> ...






skc said:


> Are you talking about PVF? If so then unfortunately he went heavily into AJQO (~$100k) and that position is now worth zero. Which is a great shame as he had some pretty good insights on various stocks, well before the general mass got onto the story. He's always had this style in his investing... which is probably ok with FPO equities. The biggest problem was of course the choice of option as the instrument. They expire before there is a chance to prove he's right. And to me that's essentially the same for binaries - a "time boundary" that erodes one's edge considerably.
> 
> The lesson, as always, is that it's easy to come into a good/great run - during which time it's difficult to distinguish between skill andr luck. It's much harder to keep the winnings unless you manage your risks.




Hey guys, I'm still around, I tend to lurk more and post less these days. Usually I hangout on the other forum because more posts happen, I do like coming back to this one as I believe it has higher quality.

I've completed my undergraduate degree in economics and doing a masters in applied finance which will be done by the end of the year, all funded by the sharemarket (e.g. I was cashing out along the way). The $130,000 or so I put into AJQO's have blown up (should have bought the heads!), I'm still reasonably certain that the thesis was correct (gas prices on the east coast go up, making more marginal frontier exploration/development economical = AJQ zoom) just VERY incorrect on the timing of everything, definitely needed more than the ~20 months I thought it was possible to get things rolling in, management doing absolutely no drilling/exploration for the entire 2014 year didn't help. 

The way I looked at it was, if this thing kicks off I've potentially got a retirement $ amount going, but if it doesn't, at least I've got enough out of the market to fund the rest of my studies (the masters in applied finance, was considering doing it in accounting, but definitely settled and very happy to be doing applied finance). Having no wife/kids/house/mortgage also factored heavily into my thinking.

There's a saying out there, if you're young, you're probably too cocky, and I definitely was.

I still post on the blog but less frequently, I don't find the experience as enjoyable/educating as before. With that remaining money (which I coincidentally made with trading the $130,000 in and out of a few companies) I have got it back up to a decent grubstake. Started out 2014 with $30,000 or so in the bank and as of today it is worth over $70,000 plus expenses paid during the year, with some money set aside to tide me over through the summer until I get a job next year (no required withdrawals from the portfolio!). Learning all about portfolio theory and frothing over the Markowitz theorem et al to reduce risk and maintain returns, if only I did an undergraduate in finance I probably wouldn't have chucked a bunch on AJQO. 

Still learning and permanently humbled by how incorrect I was on AJQO.


----------



## Crom (30 August 2014)

Hi,

I have been off ASF for a little while and unaware of this thread.  For what it's worth I just read it from start to finish (delaying writing rehab reports for clients I guess).  But what a fascinating read.  And the type of reactions.  And of course sadly, thoughts on why Toll needed to air all this with start up fibs to give himself credibility.

I wish him all the best and yes, the share MKt should never come down to gambling.  My closest friend fell foul of this mentality.

Anyway, hard not to read 8 pages of commentary and ignore such a cry for acknowledgement, and then a final cry of self acknowledging failure.

Crom


----------



## skc (31 August 2014)

ParleVouFrancois said:


> I still post on the blog but less frequently, I don't find the experience as enjoyable/educating as before. With that remaining money (which I coincidentally made with trading the $130,000 in and out of a few companies) I have got it back up to a decent grubstake. Started out 2014 with $30,000 or so in the bank and as of today it is worth over $70,000 plus expenses paid during the year, with some money set aside to tide me over through the summer until I get a job next year (no required withdrawals from the portfolio!). Learning all about portfolio theory and frothing over the Markowitz theorem et al to reduce risk and maintain returns, if only I did an undergraduate in finance I probably wouldn't have chucked a bunch on AJQO.




PVF, thanks for the update. Great to hear you are doing well. As I said, I think you have shown some unique insights into a lot of stocks, and you have been identifying those with some regularity. For someone else without any talent, they might luck into some potential opportunity and choose to bet big in fear that there won't be another opportunity down the track. But for someone like you with ability and talent (and at such a young age), you don't actually need to bet big. There will be so many opportunities in the years ahead... you just need to bet enough each time, and trust your skill to find you the next winning stock.  Yes it might not offer you the chance to retire in one fell swoop, but it's much better R:R and prevents some freak event to de-rail your destined path. 

P.S. I think your thesis on AJQ is pretty solid. I have a small "interest-keeping" position and just waiting to see how things unfold.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 September 2014)

ParleVouFrancois said:


> Hey guys, I'm still around,
> 
> Still learning and permanently humbled by how incorrect I was on AJQO.




Thanks for the update PVF, i had a 100% loser early on, its a big important lesson to understand ones limitations and fallibility.

AJQ - when i read your original thoughts/blog i had a bit of a look and concurred with your thoughts, watchlisted it and waited for some half decent drill results...still waiting.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (6 September 2014)

Cheers for the thoughts SKC and Cynical.

I think we will be waiting a long time for AJQ's drill results, the wet season is coming up soon enough for the company...


----------

